# Day of the Donkey



## reefdonkey (Sep 30, 2007)

My buddy Don, his dad and I met at Bahia Mar marina this morning to take the boat out and run the motors and make sure we were ready for the upcoming season. Decided to throw a few poles on board just in case we wanted to troll for some reds or something. Last minute decision at the Outcast and left with about 4 dozen live shrimp to mess around the Fort Pickens area. Started heading across the bay and the 4-strokes were purring along so we decided to stick the nose around the corner and see if the weather man lied. Came around the corner and it wasnt that bad so when headed south towards the Tenneco. About 5 miles offshore we started getting hammered by solid 3-4 so we decided to check out some of the new bridge rubble instead. Greens Hole was on the way so we stopped to possible pick up some live bait, after all we still had 4 dozen live shrimp. My buddy Don grabbed the bait rod and i decided to drop down a vertical jig and see if anything wanted to play. Jig never made it to the bottom, first Donkey on. The Amberjack were so thick we couldnt get anything pass them. Around 10 AJ's later, we pressed on and headed to the rubble. Arrived at the rubble and proceeded to boat over more 20 AJs easy with some BIG SNAPPER mixed in. Shortage my ass, there were fish all over that rubble. All fish were caught on jigs. We were back a the dock around 12:30. 

Here are a couple of PICS:


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

looks like a fun trip. glad you had good day and thanks for the report


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

JUST LIKE ON TV DUDE!!!!!!!! SWEET


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report and nice pics! :toast That AJ looks good man.:hungry


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds like fun :clap


----------



## Aquanut (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

EEEEE AWWWW Nice reefdonkey


----------



## King Cat (Jan 30, 2008)

Great catch man!!!:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Team PinFish (Nov 16, 2007)

:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

pretty snaps.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the report, I'm glad someone was able to get out.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Glad you were able to get out there. Sad those rosey racals are not in butter and batter right now. I hope they made it back down, if not then that is just the luck. Damn FLIPPER, damn him to HELL. :blownaway Congrats on some good eats.:toast Even more importantly congrats on getting the heck out there.


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow!!:bowdown


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Fine looking snappers,damn shame cause they would have cooked up nice. Good looking AJ too but damn good snapper right there. Good job guys and some damn fine snapper to boot.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice to see someone going !!!!!!!!!!! Nice fish and good report. I swear those Snapper have a calendar down there.:banghead:banghead

Scott


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Were you fishing the bridge rubble to the southeast or the southwest? I haven't tried the southeast rubble in 113 feet yet. It is good to know that there are legal jacks on that stuff. Did you try for triggers at all? We fished the same day and couldn't catch any legal jacks on the penhall reefs. One more question, were you using the butterfly jigs or the regular hair jigs? Great report and really pretty pictures.


----------



## reefdonkey (Sep 30, 2007)

Wright,



We were fishing the southeast rubble in 113 feet of water. 



Nick


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

That is interesting. I was told by a charterboat captain that the rubble had been fished out. I guess I got snookered on that. I did have some luck on the closer in bridge rubble to the east until the barracudas moved in and just took over. I could see a white lasertail hanging out of one of the snappers mouth. I guess that is what you were jigging with. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## Team Triple X (Oct 9, 2007)

It's a damn shame we can't keep a snapper right now. As thick as they are, you'd think they'd lift the restrictions sometime soon.


----------



## cribbs55 (Oct 31, 2007)

GREAT REPORT AND PICS BUT WHERE IS THE GREENS HOLE?:usaflag


----------

